# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی و آینده شغلی رشته های ریاضی

## alireza424

سلام دوستان

من دوم تجربی هستم و یک هفته ای میشه که رفتیم مدرسه به نظرم اصلا علاقه ای ندارم .  :Yahoo (21): 

می خوام برم ریاضی ولی اصلا از آینده شغلی رشته های ریاضی به اندازه یک جو اطلاعی ندارم

خواهشمندم بگید می تونم تا آخر مهر تغییر رشته بدم ؟

+ از شغل هایی مقل برق ، عمران ، نفت و ... میشه یک اطلاعات از اون ها بزارید 

آیندم را در خطر می بینم لطفا ...

----------


## alireza424

لطفا پاسخ بدید

----------


## Coyote

سلام 
اگر به ریاضی علاقه داری یا مهندسی برو چون با این وضعیت کنکور تجربی علاقمندا قبول نشدن چه برسه به بی علاقه ها!

----------


## hldvlpln

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من دوم تجربی هستم و یک هفته ای میشه که رفتیم مدرسه به نظرم اصلا علاقه ای ندارم . 
> 
> می خوام برم ریاضی ولی اصلا از آینده شغلی رشته های ریاضی به اندازه یک جو اطلاعی ندارم
> 
> خواهشمندم بگید می تونم تا آخر مهر تغییر رشته بدم ؟
> 
> + از شغل هایی مقل برق ، عمران ، نفت و ... میشه یک اطلاعات از اون ها بزارید 
> ...


رشتت خوبه الان بازار کار رشته های ریاضی داغونه ولی تجربی که بری پزشکی هم نری وضعیت پیرا پزشکی ها خیلی خوبه.

----------


## INFERNAL

*مهندس برق*



 *هدف و ماهيت* 
يكي  از بهترين تعريف هايي كه از مهندسي برق شده است، اين است كه محور اصلي  فعاليت هاي مهندسي برق، تبديل يك سيگنال به سيگنال ديگر است. البته اين  سيگنال ممكن است شكل موج ولتاژ يا شكل موج جريان و يا تركيب ديجيتالي يك  بخش از اطلاعات باشد. براي  مثال وقتي ما با تلفن صحبت مي کنيم در مرحله اول به دستگاهي به نام  ميکروفون نياز داريم که صحبت هاي ما را تبديل به سيگنال هاي الکتريکي کند  تا اين سيگنال ها به خطوط تلفن منتقل گردد. سپس در طرف ديگر به دستگاهي  نياز داريم که سيگنال هاي رسيده را به سيگنال?هاي صوتي تبديل کند تا فرد  مقابل بتواند صداي ما را بشنود و مکالمه تلفني برقرار گردد .  انرژي  اگر بنيادي ترين ركن اقتصاد نباشد، يكي از اركان اصلي آن به شمار مي آيد و  در اين ميان برق به عنوان عالي ترين نوع انرژي جايگاه ويژه?اي دارد. تا  جايي كه در دنياي امروز ميزان توليد و مصرف اين انرژي در شاخه توليد، شاخص  رشد اقتصادي جوامع و در شاخه خانگي و عمومي يكي از معيارهاي سنجش رفاه  محسوب مي شود. به  همين دليل در بسياري از كشورها ، صنعت برق به عنوان صنعت مادر يا مادر  صنايع به شمار مي آيد . صنعتي که براي توسعه و پيشرفت نيازمند نيروهاي جوان  ، کارآمد و داراي تحصيلات عالي است و از همين رو در دانشگاههاي معتبر جهان  رشته مهندسي برق يکي از رشته هاي مهم ، علمي و کاربردي مي باشد .  دانش  آموختگان اين رشته مي توانند در زمينه هاي طراحي، ساخت، بهره برداري،  نظارت، نگهداري، مديريت و هدايت عمليات سيستم هاعمل نمايند. * 
توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه* *
توانايي علمي :*   مهندسي برق نيز مانند مابقيرشته هاي مهندسي بر مفاهيم فيزيكي و اصول  رياضيات استوار است و هر چه دانشجويانبهتر اين مفاهيم را درك كنند، مي  توانند مهندس بهتري باشند. در اين ميان گرايش الكترونيك وابستگي شديدي به  فيزيك بخصوص فيزيك الكترونيك و فيزيك نيمه هادي هادارد. در گرايش مخابرات  نيز درس فيزيك اهميت بسياري دارد زيرا دروس اصلي اين رشتهبخصوص در شاخه  ميدان شامل الكترومغناطيس و امواج مي شود. داشتن ضريب هوشي بالا و تسلط  كافي بر رياضيات، فيزيك و زبان خارجي ازضرورتهاي ورود به اين رشته است. *
علاقمنديها:* دانشجوي  برق بايد ذهني خلاق و تحليل گر داشته باشد.همچنين به كار با وسايل برقي  علاقه داشته باشد چون گاهي اوقات با دانشجوياني روبرومي شويم كه در رياضي و  فيزيك قوي هستند اما در كارهاي عملي ضعيف اند. چنيندانشجوياني براي رشته  هاي مهندسي مناسب نيستند و بهتر است رشته هاي ذهني و انتزاعيمثل رياضي يا  فيزيك را انتخاب كنند. 
*توانايي هاي فارغ التحصيلان کارشناسي ارشد ودکتري* 
در  دوره کارشناسي ارشد و دکتري ، که بيش از آموزش، پژوهش و تحقيق در آنها مد  نظر قرار مي گيرد، عمدتاً جنبه هاي نظريه اي و محاسباتيآن دانش مطرح مي شود  . بنابراين تواناييهايي که در اين مقطع به دست مي آيد تواناييهاي محاسباتي  ، نظريه اي و علمي خواهد بود که اينتوانايي ها در رساله دکتري ، براي  اجراي يک طرح تحقيقاتي ، کاربردي کردن يک موضوع ،از ميان برداشتن معضلات آن  موضوع علمي و يا راه حل صنعتي ، نقش مهمي خواهد داشت .در رشته برق هر يک  از چهار گرايش موارد مشخص و برجسته اي وجود دارد که مي توان دردوره دکتري و  يا کارشناسي ارشد به طور خاص تر روي آنها کار کرد . 
*در گرايش مخابرات :* پردازش تصوير ، مخابرات نوري ، ارتباطات ماهواره اي ، ارتباطات شبکهاي ، انتشار امواج و موضوع آنتن ، روشهاي کد کردن اطلاعات و ... *
در گرايش کنترل :* اتوماسيونصنعتي  ( خودکار کردن ابزار آلات و به صورت کنترلي کردن و يا هوشمند کردن آنها  )،کنترل رباتيک ، کنترل اجسام پرنده، طراحي سيستم هايي با رفتارهاي نا مشخص  و... *
در گرايش قدرت :*  بهينه کردن کارماشينهاي الکتريکي ، نحوه تحريک ماشينهاي الکتريکي ، بررسي  پديده هاي مختلف درماشينهاي الکتريکي توليد و بهره برداري انرژي برق و ... *
در گرايش الکترونيک :* طراحي  مدارهاي الکتريکي براي دستگاههاي مختلف صنعتي ، پزشکي و ... ،يا کارهاي  تحقيقاتي ميکروپروسسورها و ميکروکامپيوترها و يا عناصر نيمه هادي و ... *
نكات تكميلي
* مانع  رشد صنعت الكترونيك و ميكروالكترونيك در دنيا نه سرمايه است و نه فنآوري و  نه بازار. البته همه اينها محدوديت ايجاد مي كند ولي فعلاً محدوديت اصلي  كهاجازه نمي دهد كار از حدي جلوتر برود عبارت است از نيروي كار كيفي. آنچه  خوانديدنظر قائم مقام فني يكي از بزرگترين مجموعه هاي ميكروالكترونيك  بلژيك است و بيانگرآن است كه امروزه براي موفقيت در مهندسي برق، گرايش  الكترونيك بايد از سطح علمي ومهارت فني خوبي برخوردار بود. براي مثال در طراحي ic  احتياج به سرمايه گذاري عمده اي نيست، بلكه هوشمندي طراح ودانش فني خوب، بسيار اهميت دارد. لازم  به ذکر است دانشكده آب و برق شهيد عباسپور وابسته به وزارت نيرو ، دررشته  مهندسي علمي - كاربردي برق، شبكه هاي انتقال و توزيع كه در حقيقت زير  مجموعهاي از رشته مهندسي برق مي باشد بطور اختصاصي پذيرش دانشجو دارد. اين  رشته در حقيقت همان گرايش قدرت در مهندسي برق مي باشد كه با توجه به عملي  تر بودن و كارگاهي تربودن اين گرايش در دانشكده شهيد عباسپور با عنوان علمي  - كابردي ارائه مي گردد. بهعبارت ديگر در اين رشته تاكيد بر روي فعاليت  هاي عملي بيشتر از مطالب تئوريكاست.اين رشته داراي تعهد كار به ميزان دو  برابر مدت تحصيل است و از هر دو جنس زن ومرد پذيرش دارد. 
*آينده شغلي و بازار كار* 
رشد  سالانه اقتصاد دنيا تا سال 2020 حدود 3% پيش بيني شده است . در حالي كه  رشد صنعت الكترونيك 7% و رشد صنعت نيمه رسانا 15% است. در كشور ما نيز سال  79 ميزان درآمدي كه بابت صادرات و فروش تجهيزات و خدمات فني مهندسي برق به  كشورهاي ديگر به دست آمده است، حدود 65 ميليون دلار بوده كه به گفته  مسئولان ذيربط اين رقم براي سال 80 به ميزان 80 ميليون دلار رسيده است. حال  سؤال اينجاست كه چرا با وجود اين كه رشته مهندسي برق در جهان از رشته هاي  پر رونق بوده و در كشور ما نيز از بازار كار خوبي برخوردار است ، بعضي از  فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته حتي با وجود داشتن مدرك كارشناسي ارشد نيز  نتوانسته اند كاري در ارتباط با رشته خويش پيدا كنند. امروزه  با توسعه صنايع كوچك و بزرگ در كشور، فرصت هاي شغلي زيادي براي مهندسين  برق فراهم شده است و اگر مي بينيم كه با اين وجود بعضي از فارغ التحصيلان  اين رشته بيكار هستند، به دليل اين است كه اين افراد يا فقط در تهران دنبال  كار مي گردند و يا در دوران تحصيل به جاي يادگيري عميق دروس و در نتيجه  كسب توانايي هاي لازم، تنها واحدهاي درسي خود را گذرانده اند. همچنين  يك مهندس خوب بايد، كارآفرين باشد يعني به دنبال استخدام در مؤسسه يا  وزارتخانه اي نباشد، بلكه به ياري آگاهي هاي خود، نيازهاي فني و صنعتي كشور  را يافته و با طراحي سيستم ها و مدارهاي خاصي اين نيازها را برطرف سازد.  كاري كه بعضي از فارغ التحصيلان ما انجام داده و خوشبختانه موفق نيز بوده  اند. اگر  يك فارغ التحصيل برق داراي توانايي هاي لازم باشد، با مشكل بيكاري روبرو  نخواهد شد. در حقيقت امروزه مشكل اصلي اين است كه بيشتر فارغ التحصيلان  توانمند و با استعداد اين رشته به خارج از كشور مهاجرت مي كنند و ما اكنون  با كمبود نيروهاي كارآمد در اين رشته روبرو هستيم. طبق  نظر كارشناسان و متخصصان انرژي در كشور، با توجه به نياز فزاينده به انرژي  در جهان كنوني و همچنين نرخ رشد انرژي الكتريكي در كشور، سالانه بايد حدود  1500 مگاوات به ظرفيت توليد كشور افزوده شود كه اين نياز به احداث  نيروگاههاي جديد و همچنين فارغ التحصيلان متخصص برق و قدرت دارد. فرصت  هاي شغلي يك مهندس كنترل نيز بسيار گسترده است چون در هر جا كه يك مجموعه  عظيمي از صنعت مهندسي مثل كارخانه سيمان، خودروسازي، ذوب آهن و ... وجود  داشته باشد، حضور يك مهندسي كنترل ضروري است. و  بالاخره يك مهندس مخابرات يا الكترونيك مي تواند جذب وزارتخانه هاي پست و  تلگراف و تلفن، صنايع دفاع و سازمانهاي مختلف خصوصي و دولتي شود. بطور کلي مي توان گفت لازمه بازار کار براي فارغ التحصيلان برق ، برقراري ارتباط بين صنعت و دانشگاه است .  طرح ملي پيوند راهي براي برقراري همين ارتباط بوده است . طرحي که مبناي آن بر طراحي مدار مجتمع i.c  و وسايل و تجهيزات مورد نياز در اين زمينه قرار دارد و شرايطي ايجاد کرده  است تا بخشي از دانشجويان بخصوص دانشجويان مقاطع کارشناسي ارشد  و دکتري  بتوانند در داخل کشور مشغول بکار شوند  با توجه به حجم بازار الكترونيك و  بازار صنعت نيمه رسانا در دنيا و نيز كشور ما كه رشد 7% و 15% دارد، آينده  روشني را براي اين رشته پيش?بيني مي كنند.

----------


## INFERNAL

هر رشته ای رو میخوای بگو واست بذارم

----------


## newpath

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من دوم تجربی هستم و یک هفته ای میشه که رفتیم مدرسه به نظرم اصلا علاقه ای ندارم . 
> 
> می خوام برم ریاضی ولی اصلا از آینده شغلی رشته های ریاضی به اندازه یک جو اطلاعی ندارم
> 
> خواهشمندم بگید می تونم تا آخر مهر تغییر رشته بدم ؟
> 
> + از شغل هایی مقل برق ، عمران ، نفت و ... میشه یک اطلاعات از اون ها بزارید 
> ...


خیلی سخت بشه راهنماییت کرد .. رشته های ریاضی جذابن ولی بهتر اینه ببینی چی از زندگیت میخوای .. در مورد مهندسی اطلاعاتت چقدره اصلا ... کتاباشونو دیدی .. میدونی محیطایه کاریشون چطوره ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من دوم تجربی هستم و یک هفته ای میشه که رفتیم مدرسه به نظرم اصلا علاقه ای ندارم . 
> 
> می خوام برم ریاضی ولی اصلا از آینده شغلی رشته های ریاضی به اندازه یک جو اطلاعی ندارم
> 
> خواهشمندم بگید می تونم تا آخر مهر تغییر رشته بدم ؟
> 
> + از شغل هایی مقل برق ، عمران ، نفت و ... میشه یک اطلاعات از اون ها بزارید 
> ...


سلام
داداش اول ببین علاقت به چه رشته ای هست ! برو تو ویکی پدیا رشته های دانشگاهی رو یکی یکی ببین بعد به آینده و بازار کارش فکر کن ببین کدوم به دردت میخوره ! اگه مثل من کلا روحیه پزشکی رو نداری دورش رو خط بکش و برو سمت پیراپزشکی ! اگه به اونا هم علاقه ای نداری برو ریاضی .
اگه نتونستی امسال تغییر رشته بدی هم طوری نیست فوقش سال دیگه آمار رو باید امتحان بدی که اونم هیچی نداره راحت قبول میشی

----------


## newpath

یه توصیه به همه بجه هایه کنکوری ... به هیج وجه رشته مورد علاقتونو با توجه به توضیحات سایتایه مختلف انتخاب نکنید ... حتما از نزدیک با حداقل 4 5 نفر که کارشون مرتبط با رشته مورد علاقتونه صحبت کنید ... اگه تو شهرتونم دانشگاه تاپ هست برید با دانشجوهایه موفق اون رشته صحبت کنید .. مطمین باشید ضرر نمیکنین ...

----------


## Catman

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من دوم تجربی هستم و یک هفته ای میشه که رفتیم مدرسه به نظرم اصلا علاقه ای ندارم . 
> 
> می خوام برم ریاضی ولی اصلا از آینده شغلی رشته های ریاضی به اندازه یک جو اطلاعی ندارم
> 
> خواهشمندم بگید می تونم تا آخر مهر تغییر رشته بدم ؟
> 
> + از شغل هایی مقل برق ، عمران ، نفت و ... میشه یک اطلاعات از اون ها بزارید 
> ...




 سلام
همه چی بستگی به علاقه و تلاش خودتون داره اگر میبینین واقعا به تجربی علاقه ندارین ادامه ندین چون احتمال داره ضربه بیشتری بخورین.
رشته های ریاضی بخصوص مهندسیهای  برق و عمران و....  اگر خودتون یاد داشته باشین برای خودتون بازارکار فراهم کنین وخلاق باشین درامدش از یک پزشک تخصص هم بیشتره وبه این هم فکر کنین که میتونین از طریق رشته های ریاضی زودتر درستون رو تموم کنین و وارد بازار کار بشین ولی اینکه چطور از علمتون استفاده کنین و شرایط کارو پیشرفت رو برای خودتون فراهم کنین همه چیز به خودتون بستگی داره.
درضمن ما خیلی از پزشک هارو داریم که چند ده میلیونی پول درمیارن ودرمقابل بعضی ها هم هستن که حقوقشون درماه به 3میلیونم نمیرسه.

----------


## __paria__

*پول براي زندگي مهمه اما به نظر من همه چيز نيست ،آدم كلا يه بار زندگي مي كنه پس به نظرم بايد كارهايي رو انجام بده كه از تهِ دل دوستشون داره ...دوستان به شما پيرا پزشكي رو پيشنهاد مي كنن اما من ميگم اگه با زيست مشكل دارين كلا تجربي رو فراموش كنيد چون پيرا پزشكي هم خيلي از دروس علوم پايه ي پزشكي رو مشترك هستن و نوع پيشرفته تره زيست دبيرستان هستن ... 
درسته شايد بازار كار مهندسين توي ايران زياد عالي نباشه ...اما به خود آدمم خيلي بستگي داره به نظر من اگه آدم تو هر چيزي با تمام توانش تلاش كنه مي تونه موفق ترين آدم در اون زمينه بشه مثل خيلي از مهندساي هوا و فضاي كشورمون كه الان توي ناسا هستن ! و خيلي رشته هاي ديگه  به نظر من  اگه دنبال علايقتون  بريد موفقيد*

----------


## amirhesam

از من به تو نصيحت دور رياضي رو خط بكش.... كار واسش داغونه ولي اگه خلاق باشي موفق ميشي و اصل خيلي مهم اينكه پول هم بايد داشته باشي....

از اونور تجربي سختي هاي خاص خودشو داره ديگه

----------


## Armaghan

سلام بنظرم اگه علاقتون رو دنبال کنید حتمن راه کسب درامد هم براتون باز میشه.متاسفانه من از رشته ها و بازار کار رشته های ریاضی و مهندسی اطلاع دقیقی ندارم اما از یک چیز مطمئنم که چون فقط یکبار  در این دنیا به ما فرصت زیستن داده شده ،بهتره طبق علایق واقعیمون برای آینده و زندگیمون برنامه ریزی کنیم  که آخر عمر حسرت بدل و شرمنده آرزوهامون نباشیم. به قلبت رجوع کن داداش.به ندای درونت گوش کن .ببین کفه ترازوی علاقه ات  به طرف کدوم رشته سنگینتره بدون ذره ای تردید به همون سمت برو.اگر با علاقه رشته انتخاب کنی و بخونی توی رشته مورد علاقت سرآمد خواهی شد و یه متخصص که سرآمد رشته خودش باشه مطمئن باش آینده شغلیش تضمین شده است و جای نگرانی نداره. من به عینه دیده ام دختر خانمی از اقوام که توی درس ریاضی همیشه می درخشید، با نارضایتی محض و  فقط به اصرار مادرش و  همین داستان آینده شغلی و درامد  بهتر،در گروه تجربی کنکور داد و بخاطر درصد بالای ریاضیش در کنکور با وجود درصد پایین در زیست پزشکی فبول شد و بطور رسمی بعنوان پزشک  در استخدام شرکت نفت بود  با حقوق و مزایای عالی ولی حتی الان هم که در  دانشگاه تهران در حال گرفتن تخصص هست  بازم پای درددلش که می نشینم از زندگیش راضی نیست و میگه آرزوش مهندسی برق  و مخابرات بوده و حسرتش بدلش مونده و از خانوادش دلخوره که مجبورش کردند دنبال سلایق اونها بره و نه  علایق خودش.نمونه دیگش خودم هستم که با وجود اخذ مدرک لیسانس با معدل 19.25 در رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی و پذیرش در مقطع ارشد دانشگاه تهران، درحالیکه بنا به توصیه اساتیدم در دانشگاه و خانواده ام که میگفتندهمین رشته رو تا دکترا ادامه بدم و استاد دانشگاه بشم،وقتی در خودم  کوچکترین علاقه ای به تدریس ندیدم ، به خدا توکل کردم و مسیر زندگیمو 180 درچه تغییر دادم و برگشتم سر پله اول تا برای تجربی 95 باز کنکور بدم برای داروسازی.قبول دارم ریسک بزرگیه که نقد را جای نسیه داده ام اما نمیتونستم 30 سال تمام تا بازنشستگی هر روز به شغلی بپردازم که کوچکترین علاقه ای بهش نداشتم.خواهرانه بهتون میگم فقط دنبال علاقتون برید. بعنوان یک نشانه  راهنما اگه از خوندن زیست کمتر از ریاضی لذت میبرید،یقین بدونید رشته تجربی  جای شما نیست و شمارو بجایی نمی رسونه. انشاالله خداوند بهترین راه رو که به مصلحت شماست پیش پاتون بذاره.

----------


## parisa vp

اگه من قرار بود یه سال دیگه بمونم پشت کنکور حتما کنکور ریاضی میدادم!
درحال حاضر داوطلب های تجربی دوبرابر ریاضی و انسانیه! یعنی شانس قبولی توی رشته تجربی به نصف میرسه..
توی رشته تجربی همه چیز به علاقه برمیگرده. وگرنه دراومدن از یه رشته خوب توی رشته تجربی اونم بدون علاقه خیلی سخته!!
برای تغییر رشته زیاد تحقیق کن. استرس هم نگیر که امسال نتونستی تغییر بدی و کلا مسیر زندگیت عوض شد! تا سه سال وقت داری.. مهم کنکوره.

----------


## optician

رشته ای خوب هست که بتونی با اون مدرک برای خودت کار کنی نه برای دیگران
این رشته ها هم توی تجربی هم توی ریاضی هست

توی تجربی رشته های دندان پزشکی،  پزشکی ، داروسازی، فیزیوتراپی ، بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی ( به ترتیب درآمد )

توی ریاضی خبر ندارم ولی وضعیت استخدام توی  اکثریت رشته های ریاضی مثل رشته های مثل مهندسی نفت خوب هست درضمن قبولی در رشته ریاضی آسونتر هست ولی درس های رشته ریاضی سخت تره

----------


## therealfarshid

داداش اگه میخوای تجربی بمونی باید از همین الان استارت بزنی برا کنکور و پشتکار زیادی هم باید داشته باشی
من پیش هسم و نخوندم ونخوندم حالا امسال سه سال رو باید یه جا بخونم و تو یه جمله به ف**ک عظمی رفتم
ولی تجربی خوبیش اینه که اگه قبول شدی دیگه نونت تو روغنه که گفتم باید خیلی تلاش کنی
ریاضی هم اگه رفتی برو مهندسی شیمی(البته اگه علاقه داشتی)

----------


## dangmiong

به نطر من درسای رشته ریاضی ساده تر از تجربی هستن ( با توجه به اینکه روند سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی رو به ریاضی هست ) و تجربی یه چیز وحشتناک تر به اسم زیست داره ک ریاضی نداره ! با این حال علاقت مهمه.
ریاضی بعضی رشته هاش اینده خوبی داره ولی تجربه هم چند رشتش... در حالی ک تجربی قبولیش خیلی سخت تره .
اگه علاقه نداری برو ریاضی، هنوز ک مشکلی نیس فک کنم راحت بشه تغیر داد. 
موفق باشی

----------


## ampd

چیزی که همه گفتن علاقت رو دنبال کن ولی منظورت از اینکه گفتی علاقه ای نداری چیه؟نو سال دوم ریاضی و تجربی تنها تفاوتشون تو زیست هست که تجربیا دارن و آمار که ریاضیا دارن و چیز سختی هم نداره در مقابل زیست!حالا این علاقه نداشتنت اگه به زیسته که یه سال فرصت داری علاقت رو بشناسی اگه میخوای تغییر رشته بدی تو سال دوم به سوم اقدام کن که چون دیرترش کارت رو سخت میکنه.به عنوان کسی که تا سال سوم ریاضی خونده و پیش رو تجربی بهت میگم که فقط علاقت رو دنبال کن که اینجوری مسیر موفقیتت هموار میشه...

----------


## rez657

29منم
منم عین تو ب تجربی علاقه نداشتم علاقه ام  ریاضی مهندسی نرم افزار بود   ولی تجربی خوندم  فقط می رفتم مدرسه میومدم ولی کم کم یه علایق ب پزشکی پیدا کردم ولی خوب قبول نشدم ضربه بزرگی خوردم 
ببین علاقه بعد هم میتونه بوجود بیاد  ولی تو ببین چیو دوست داری چون ادم چیزی ک دوست داره همیشه می ره سمتش مثلا من وقتی ترک تحصیل کردم رفتم برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتم  با نرم افزار 3 بعدی کار کردم   اهنگ سازی کار  کردم  شعر نوشتم  می بینی درسی ک من خوندم اصلا ربطی ب علایقم نداره  یادمه یجا مدلینگ یه صورت دختر می ساختم همش یجاش خراب میشد چون محاسبات ریاضیم بعد بود بلد نبودم   
حرف من اینه ببین چیو  دوس داری برو سمتش  به آینده شغلی فکر نکن تو آگه واقعا عالی باشی  بیکار نمی مونی  تو هر رشته ای مطمین باش فقط عالی باش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## lvjqd

> هر رشته ای رو میخوای بگو واست بذارم


  سلام  كلا اگه بشه اطلاعات جامع و معتبري رو از وضعيت رشته هاي تاپ هر چهار گروه آزمايشي كنكوري (رياضي،تجربي،انساني و هنر) بدست آورد خيلي خيلي عالي ميشه. خصوصا تعداد تحصيل كرده هاي موجود هر رشته و تعداد دانشجويان فعلي و نياز آينده كشور. اگرچه مسلما حتي خود مراكز قانوني و رسمي هم نمي دونن يا نمي زارن آمار درست به دست مردم برسه

----------


## INFERNAL

> سلام  كلا اگه بشه اطلاعات جامع و معتبري رو از وضعيت رشته هاي تاپ هر چهار گروه آزمايشي كنكوري (رياضي،تجربي،انساني و هنر) بدست آورد خيلي خيلي عالي ميشه. خصوصا تعداد تحصيل كرده هاي موجود هر رشته و تعداد دانشجويان فعلي و نياز آينده كشور. اگرچه مسلما حتي خود مراكز قانوني و رسمي هم نمي دونن يا نمي زارن آمار درست به دست مردم برسه


هیچوقت آدم نمیتونه اطلاعات دقیق رو پیدا کنه ولی با توجه به حرکت کشور به سمتایی میتونه پیش بینی کنه که در آینده چه رشته هایی بازار کار بهتری دارن
همونطوری که میدونین الآن دیگه تقریبا هر کسی که کنکور ریاضی داده حتما تو انتخاب رشته ش برق رو میزنه خب معلومه که این رشته دیگه کاملا اشباع شده،از طرفی تو این یکی دوسال پیش خیلیا رفتن سمت صنایع و اون رشته ام نهایت تا 2 سال دیگه کاملا پر میشه
اگه آدم خودش یه ذره اینور و اونور تحقیق کنه میتونه بفهمه که مثلا 5 سال دیگه چه رشته هایی بدرد میخوره
یه پزشکی بود که بهم میگفت سعی کن دنباله شاخه ی پزشکی نری و برو دنباله رشته هایی مثل پزشکی هسته ای و فیزیک پزشکی و اینجور چیزا و برو سراغ رشته های کمتر شناخته شده..!

----------


## erfan1222

خودتو با رشته ریاضی درگیر نکن چون تو ایران ارزش نداره زحمت بکش و تلاش کن برای تجربی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Hellion

خوبه تو یه هفتس علقه نداری .. ما دوساله علاقه نداریم بازور خونواده رفتیم .. الانم تو حسرت رشته کامپیوترم ..

----------


## Ali.psy

> خوبه تو یه هفتس علقه نداری .. ما دوساله علاقه نداریم بازور خونواده رفتیم .. الانم تو حسرت رشته کامپیوترم ..


هیییی عاره پارسا جان...بودن از دوستان که عاشق رشته های فنی بودن به اصرار والدین اومدن ریاضی شدن دانش اموز ضعیف و از علاقشون وتفکر اونموقع دور شدن اومدن رشته های بی ریط و....

ایشالا اگه قسمت بشه برنامه هایی برای رفع این مشکلات تدارک میبینم اگه قسمت بشه....ولیاقتشو داشته باشم برنامه دارم...... :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## katayo0n

ببین علاقه ات چیه، برو دنبال همون
چون اگه واقعا رشته ی درسیت رو دوست داشته باشی، میتونی با فکر کردن و تحقیق یه کار برای خودت درست کنی و کارآفرینی کنی
به نظر من برای همه ی رشته ها ، به شرطی که خود فرد بخواد و همت کنه ، کار هست

----------


## alireza424

up

----------


## par.rah

سلام،
من عاشق مهندسی مکانیک بودم اما به یه دلایلی اومدم تجربی
و زیست رو 30 زدم!

اگه علاقه نداری واقعا نباش در تجربی!
اام علاقه یه آدم 17 ساله اصلا قابل اعتماد نیس!
بذار به شناخت بیشتر برسی!
در رشته ریاضی اگه تاپ باشی و در بهترین دانشگاه ها تحصیل کنی بازار کار خوبی داره وگرنه که هیچی

----------


## mehrazsarafraz

با سلام
من لیسانس عمران دارم . 
به نظر من ، نظر دادن درباره رشته و شغل و این چیزها خیلی سخت هست . خیلی عوامل هستند که موفقیت یک نفر را رقم میزنند .
از جمله : علاقه - آینده شغلی - میزان درامد - تواناییهای جسمی روحی - 
به نظر من اگه آدم از خوندن ی چیزی خوشش بیاد ، بهتر میخونه و بهتر میفهمه و زیاد اذیت نمیشه
آینده شغلی خیلی مبهم و پیچیده هست . یک سال هست میبینی یک رشته مهندسی خیلی خوب هست بازارش ، یک سال میبینی یک رشته پزشکی . آینده شغلی خیلی پیچیده هست . یعنی غیر ممکنه که بفهمی الان که دانشگاه قبول میشی ، تا 6 سال آینده بناست چه اتفاقاتی تو مملکت بیفته . نمونه اش این که کی فکر میکرد که ایران تحریم بشه و اینجور کار و کاسبیهای مردم بخوابه ؟
یک مثال دیگه : مثلا الان میری از یک شخصی که تو یک رشته خاص داره تحصیل میکنه از شغلش میپرسی و طرف میگه خوبه . خب چه تضمینی هست که تا 6 سال دیگه هم خوب باشه ؟
درامد هم مهمه . آدم انتظار داره بعد اینهمه رنج کشیدن صاحب یک شغلی بشه که درامد مناسبی داشته باشه . اونهم در آینده اصلا معلوم نیست .
تواناییهای جسمی روحی هم مهمه . مثلا همین رشته عمران . باید زیر آفتاب و برف و بارون باشی . تا تو ساختمون و تو گرد و خاک و این چیزها . یا برخی رشته های دیگه که باید به روحیه ات بخوره .
به نظر من کلا بحث انتخاب رشته و اینکه تو چه رشته ای کنکور امتحان بدی ، اگر از 100 فرض کنیم ، به نظر من 60 درصدش واقعا شانسیه . 40 درصدشو میشه با علاقه و حدس زدن آینده شغلی و ...... تخمین و حدس زد .
مثلا الان تعداد شرکت کننده رشته تجربی زیاده و قبول شدن توش سخته . ممکنه درامد رشته ریاضی کمتر باشه . پس میبینید که هر کدوم معایب و مزایایی دارند .
کلا 60 درصدش شانس هست .
بعضی ها میبینم که مینویسن اگه تو رشته ات تاپ بشی و فلان و بهمان . خوب مهم همینه دیگه . تو بدترین رشته هایی هم که استخدام توش واقعا نزدیک صفر هست ، اگه تاپ باشی ، ممکنه استخدام بشی . مهم همین تاپ شدنشه . شما میتونی تضمین کنی که تاپ بشی ؟ از کجا میتونی تضمین بدی که فلانی تاپ میشه ؟
پس بیایید واقعیت ها رو بپذیریم .
واقعیت اینه که تو کشور ما از بس برنامه ریزی بد و ضعیف بوده که آینده شغلی هیچ رشته ای تضمین شده نیست و بستگی به شرایط کشور و اینکه در تحریم باشیم یا نباشیم یا در جنگ باشیم یا نباشیم و یا اینکه جمعیت کشور تو چه سالهایی زیاده و یا کمه و شرایط کلی اقتصاد کشور و خیلی عوامل بستگی داره که همه اینها خارج از کنترل من و شما هست و ما فقط شاهد این چیزها هستیم .
به نظر من یک مقدار تحقیق بکنید بعد علاقه اتونو هم در نظر بگیرید ( ممکنه در اینده هم علاقه ایجاد بشه و شاید هم نشه ) و بر خدا توکل کنید و برید دنبال رشته اتون .
بعد تو رشته ای که خوندید و فارغ التحصیل شدید ، اگر تونستید کار مناسبی به دست بیارید که خوبه و ادامه بدهید به مسیر زندگی . 
اگه نتونستید شغل مناسبی به دست بیارید خب ، هر چند سخت هست ، ولی میتونید یک رشته دیگر رو امتحان کنید . البته خیلی سخت هست که خودتونو متقاعد کنید و آدمیزاد مگر چقدر عمر میکند ؟ ولی خب این تقصیر شما نیست . تقصیر ضعف مدیران کشور هست که نمیتونن شرایط زندگی مناسب رو برای مردم فراهم کنند .
به نظر من فقیرترین و بی سواد ترین فرد جامعه هم حق داره که شغل و درامد داشته باشه و وظیفه حکومت هست که برای همه آحاد جامعه از هر قشر و سطح سواد و ... ، بتونه شغل ایجاد کنه و بستر زندگی مناسب رو برای همه فراهم بکنه .
در رابطه با خودم ، من در رشته عمران به بیشتر خواسته هام رسیده ام. البته با سختی و خاک خوردن و بد بختی کشیدن . الان جوری هست که یک مقدار اوقات فراغت دارم که یک روز به فکرم رسید که چرا این چند سالی که اوقات فراغت داشته ام ، چرا دنبال این نرفتم که برم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و شانس خودمو امتحان نکردم ؟
این بود که تصمیم گرفتم که تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و اگه یک رشته مناسب قبول شدم ، کارهامو سبکتر کنم و در حین اینکه دارم به زندگی معمولی ام ادامه میدم ، دانشگاه هم برم و یک رشته مناسب تو تجربی رو هم بخونم .
حالا امید با خدا
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## katayo0n

یه چیز دیگه ای رو که بچه ها توی سن شما مد نظر قرار نمیدن اینه که 
رشته درسی انتخاب میکنن که بعدش طبق اون رشته  کار کنن
یا یه کاری رو انتخاب میکنن و برای رسیدن به اون کار میرن دنبال رشته ی درسی
و این خیلی نکته ی مهمیه
شما اولین ببین واقعا چه شغل و کاری رو میتونی دوست داشته باشی و لذت ببری، بعد طبق همون رشته ات رو انتخاب کن
حتی برو چند تا از مشاغل رو از نزدیک ببین، با کارمندا صحبت کن و این بحثها

----------


## Scott Adkins

من ریاضی بودم ولی رفتم تجربی ببین علاقه از همه چی مهمتره ملاک من آینده بود که دیدم توش موفق نیستم رفتم تجربی که از قبل بهش علاقه داشتم

----------

